

I love Gears, but hope that Chrome OS isn't dependent on it. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/17/the-ongoing-unfulfilled-promise-of-gears/

======
messel
I suspect they'll have offline functioning that's cached locally and sinks up
once a connection is restored.

